# werden so viele Produkte zu sehen sein wie noch nie (Syntax)



## AlejandroR

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin:* Da nur Antworten auf Deutsch und Spanisch vorliegen, habe ich den Thread in das Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum verschoben.

Hallo an alle,

ich las, wenn ich eine Satz nicht verstehe, und auch nicht im grammatische.

Können mir das erklären??

Es ist diese Satz.

Doch es steht für einen Trend, der weit über das Nerd-Badezimmer hinausreicht: Auf der CES, die in der Branche traditionell die Themen fürs neue Jahr vorgibt, *werden so viele vernetzte und smarte Produkte zu sehen sein wie noch nie.

zu sehen sein wie noch nicht?*Was bedeutet das?

Diese Satz kommt aus der Zeitung  : Die Zeit..


Danke!


----------



## lingpil

Wenn die CES geöffnet sein wird (anscheinend ist sie es noch nicht), dann wird man auf ihr viele innovative Produkte sehen können. Und zwar mehr als auf jeder Ausstellung zuvor.


----------



## grafkoks

habrá más productos que nunca antes


----------



## AlejandroR

grafkoks said:


> habrá más productos que nunca antes



Y como se puede traducir el zu sehen sein... Nunca lo he visto asi.


----------



## grafkoks

en esta feria se podrá ver más productos que nunca antes


----------



## AlejandroR

Pero no le falta una coma o algo a zu sehen, sein...?


----------



## Sowka

AlejandroR said:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich las einen Satz, den ich nicht verstehe, auch nicht im Hinblick auf die Grammatik.
> 
> Könnt Ihr ihn mir erklären? Es ist dieser Satz:
> 
> Doch es steht für einen Trend, der weit über das Nerd-Badezimmer hinausreicht: Auf der CES, die in der Branche traditionell die Themen fürs neue Jahr vorgibt, *werden so viele vernetzte und smarte Produkte zu sehen sein wie noch nie.
> 
> zu sehen sein wie noch nicht?*Was bedeutet das?
> 
> Dieser Satz kommt aus der Zeitung  : Die Zeit..
> 
> 
> Danke!



Der Satz hat folgende Struktur:
Auf der CES (...) werden so viele vernetzte und smarte Produkte zu sehen sein wie noch nie.

1. Auf der CES werden viele vernetzte und smarte Produkte zu sehen sein.
"Es werden zu sehen sein" bedeutet: "Man kann sehen".
Wir könnten diesen verkürzten Satz also umschreiben zu: "Auf der CES kann man viele vernetzte und smarte Produkte sehen."

2. Es sind viele solcher Produkte, und zwar so viele wie noch nie (zuvor).
Das bedeutet: Vor dieser Messe gab es nie so viele Produkte dieser Art zu sehen. Die CES ist also die erste Messe, auf der man diese große Anzahl dieser Produkte sehen kann.


----------



## bearded

Hola
'werden...zu sehen sein' significa 'seràn que ver' , serà posible de verlos.


----------

